# 2012 Cruze purge valve still ticking after replacement



## RRME1885 (Dec 15, 2019)

Recently bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze as a back and forth car for work (115000 Miles on odometer). Fuel purge valve starting making a ticking sound not to long after purchase. Ordered a new valve and replaced it, and now it's still making the same ticking sound. If you unplug it ticking stops. Any ideas on where to go next. Is it really possible I got one bad off the shelf or, is there another usual suspect to check for?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Wrong thread. This is for Diesels 2.0 CTD.


----------

